

Etacts (YC W10) Builds What I Want - Chirag
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/etacts-builds-what-i-want.html

======
WillyF
I sent an e-mail to the guys at Etacts thanking them for building what I
wanted (their main product). It's amazing to me that Gmail hasn't built
something like this yet.

Now, what'd I really like to see is Etacts on top of Apple Mail. That probably
wouldn't make sense for them, but it's what I want.

~~~
pclark
I'd love this for Apple Mail too.

~~~
howsta
Just curious, why do you use Apple Mail instead of Gmail (with offline) or
even Mailplane?

------
swombat
Can you really trust a list of "important contacts" that's auto-generated? If
I send a single mail to, say, an investor, and they reply to me, I want that
unanswered reply to be in the list - even if I've only emailed them once.

Can you force etacts to consider certain emails as important?

~~~
imp
They don't use the word "important", they use the words "top contacts", which
I think more accurately refers to "frequent contacts." So you would know ahead
of time that the investor's email isn't going to be in that list.

~~~
swombat
I'm not quite sure why I need a tool to remind me to stay in touch with people
I'm already in touch with all the time... It's the others I need reminders
for!

~~~
howsta
Hey swombat (super-wombat?) You can set reminders on any of your contacts in
our interface (in fact, you can sort by days since contact to find people that
you've lost touch with).

It also includes people you used to email a lot but have forgotten about
recently.

Howie

------
kixxauth
This is one reason why developing for the browser is awesome. Even in the case
of a browser extension, you can roll out changes so fast.

------
davidedicillo
The only problem I have with Etacts is that it forces you to use Google
Chrome. At least Rapportive is integrated in Mailplane as well.

Don't get me wrong, I love Chrome, but once you start doing font management
(I'm a designer) on your computer Chrome start screwing things up

~~~
howsta
We have a Firefox extension and bookmarklets for other browsers....?

